# The original woodvil mini



## Stephen (6/6/16)

So my favourite mod also happens to be the one with the greatest limitations. 

To me the original mini has the best form factor of all the woodvil iterations, however coupled with a tiny 14500 battery means you've got to keep your build at 1.2 ohms or greater. 

So in an effort to improve flavour, TH & vapour, I've created a micro coil maximizing surface area while minimising coil diameter by using 28 awg kanthal wrapped around a paper clip. The micro coil was wicked using Kendo Gold, which is ideal considering its heat resistant properties. 

I lost track of the number of the number of wraps but I think it was 12 odd coming in at 1.2 ohms. Vapour production is the best I've had on this mod... Fuller and warmer, and the flavour is more well rounded. TH could be improved, but I got a feeling finding the right juice for this build will result in improved TH

What I've got now is a Mod that pairs nicely with my first cup of coffee in the morning, when you just want to ease into the day and not have your socks blown off first thing in the morning by some hard hitting sub ohm build.

Next will be finding the right juice for this build. 

I'm currently trying a dessert juice, but I got a feeling that xxx from vm will be perfect for this set-up which is why I'll be getting a bottle tomorrow.

Hope you enjoy the pics, and let me know your thoughts...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silent Echo (6/6/16)

Wow, quite a small ID. Nice build man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (6/6/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Wow, quite a small ID. Nice build man!


It's all about maximizing surface area. An old school build for an old school mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (6/6/16)

This is truly beautiful. I so like the art of squonking and everything associated with it. I would say Hazework Sunset would also be great on your lovely setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (6/6/16)

Thanks @Petrus, I'll definitely keep the juice recommendation in mind


----------



## Spydro (6/6/16)

That paperclip micro build wouldn't work for me as a DLH vaper that needs big wick to hold big juice. 

My two Woodvil 14500's (2013 & 2014 runs) have 29 ga 2.5mm 5w 1.1 builds in them, one wicked with RxW/the other CC. I have not tried the XXX in them yet, but it will find it's way into one of them eventually (they are my palate cleanser Reos that normally run ice cold mint DIY liquids).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen (6/6/16)

Hi @Spydro, this is most definitely a MTL setup.... By the way this build is in response to you getting me thinking about surface area and coil diameter when developing a vape to suit my needs. 

I've never seriously consider DLH on this little mod, but I'll give it a go using your build suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (6/6/16)

Stephen said:


> Hi @Spydro, this is most definitely a MTL setup.... By the way this build is in response to you getting me thinking about surface area and coil diameter when developing a vape to suit my needs.
> 
> I've never seriously consider DLH on this little mod, but I'll give it a go using your build suggestion.



A lot depends on the atty you use, what you have that will fit the catch cup yet still be a small chamber atty for the best FVT. It will need to have a larger air intake for DLH, so may also need to have the air intake drilled larger. For me it has to be a trade off on wire in contact with the wicks to stay at 1.0Ω or so in them. I have sub ohm kits for them, just never got around to upgrading them. So I use drilled out single coil A6's or RM3's usually, but have also ran Chalice II's and III's on them, and if I remember an IGO-S as well. I also have a new authentic bf Hornet that should fit them I could drill out bigger for DLH's. But I have it on my OG 2/2011 Mini Blue Anodized as the only atty I could find when I got it that fit it. As is I have to slip-stream the DT to vape it, and that dilutes flavor, so it never gets used.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jifjifjif (7/6/16)

Nice, Stephen. Looks like cocobolo or ebony.

Cool looking coil. How many hits per squonk?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (7/6/16)

Spydro said:


> A lot depends on the atty you use, what you have that will fit the catch cup yet still be a small chamber atty for the best FVT. It will need to have a larger air intake for DLH, so may also need to have the air intake drilled larger. For me it has to be a trade off on wire in contact with the wicks to stay at 1.0Ω or so in them. I have sub ohm kits for them, just never got around to upgrading them. So I use drilled out single coil A6's or RM3's usually, but have also ran Chalice II's and III's on them, and if I remember an IGO-S as well. I also have a new authentic bf Hornet that should fit them I could drill out bigger for DLH's. But I have it on my OG 2/2011 Mini Blue Anodized as the only atty I could find when I got it that fit it. As is I have to slip-stream the DT to vape it, and that dilutes flavor, so it never gets used.
> 
> View attachment 56804


The only atty I've got that fits is the cyclone, which has been drilled out to about 1.5mm, everything is about trying to find a balance, in my case I will only ever use this mod for MTL, as I'm not willing to dilute flavour to achieve a DLH. As for the sub-ohm kit I believe it is irrelevant considering the limitations of the 14500's.


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Hi @Stephen 
I like how you are building to suit the device and then picking a juice to match
I have found that using menthol in the lower powered devices does help with throat hit
So if you like menthol, give it a try.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stephen (7/6/16)

jifjifjif said:


> Nice, Stephen. Looks like cocobolo or ebony.
> 
> Cool looking coil. How many hits per squonk?



Thanks @jifjifjif, I'm getting about 12 hits per a squonk, which is a lot more than I was expecting with the tiny ID.

I believe the wood type is Mahogany

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen (7/6/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Stephen
> I like how you are building to suit the device and then picking a juice to match
> I have found that using menthol in the lower powered devices does help with throat hit
> So if you like menthol, give it a try.


Hi @Silver,
Totally agree on The Menthol, which is why I'll be buying a bottle of xxx today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Stephen said:


> Hi @Silver,
> Totally agree on The Menthol, which is why I'll be buying a bottle of xxx today



Enjoy the XXX, great juice. Imo, the menthol in XXX is not very strong though. 

You can always keep a bottle of menthol concentrate and put a few drops extra into a Reo bottle of juice and shake. Am enjoying it with VM Strawberry (in the tanks) and a variety of ready made tobacco juices in the Reo/RM2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (7/6/16)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the XXX, great juice. Imo, the menthol in XXX is not very strong though.
> 
> You can always keep a bottle of menthol concentrate and put a few drops extra into a Reo bottle of juice and shake. Am enjoying it with VM Strawberry (in the tanks) and a variety of ready made tobacco juices in the Reo/RM2



What ready made tobacco are you using, because they seem to be a dying breed.....

At the moment I've got 60ml's of irreplaceable Huntsman, a bottle of what appears to be irreplaceable Sunshine Tobacco, and a couple of bottles of Radioactive, which in my opinion is not a true Tobacco Juice.

I'll keep your advice in mind regarding the menthol.


----------



## Stephen (7/6/16)

Vape Production from the little Woodvil, with my morning coffee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Stephen said:


> What ready made tobacco are you using, because they seem to be a dying breed.....
> 
> At the moment I've got 60ml's of irreplaceable Huntsman, a bottle of what appears to be irreplaceable Sunshine Tobacco, and a couple of bottles of Radioactive, which in my opinion is not a true Tobacco Juice.
> 
> I'll keep your advice in mind regarding the menthol.



I have tried adding menthol to the following :

MMM AshyBac - superb

WB Blackbird - here i actually do it the other way round. I add a tiny tiny bit of Blackbird to a blend of PG/VG/nic/menthol. I put about 12 drops of menthol in about 7ml of base then add about 0.5ml to 1ml of Blackbird. This is super for lung hits by the way on the tanks. Add more Blackbird for MTL.

Blackbird and Bobas bounty mix - also great although this is not strictly a tobacco

Havent tried adding menthol to Sunshine Cured or Huntsman yet. Have a small amount of those juices safely in the cupboard. Will try in time.


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Impressive clouds for that device @Stephen 
Hehe

You are stronger than me first thing in the morning. I am on my little Evod. Any more than that and i dont enjoy it first thing in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (7/6/16)

Silver said:


> I have tried adding menthol to the following :
> 
> MMM AshyBac - superb
> 
> ...


Where do you purchase Ashybac and Blackbird?

From what I can remember Blackbird was only available from VapeMob in Cape Town?


----------



## Stephen (7/6/16)

Silver said:


> Impressive clouds for that device @Stephen
> Hehe
> 
> You are stronger than me first thing in the morning. I am on my little Evod. Any more than that and i dont enjoy it first thing in the morning



Looks can be deceiving bud it is such a smooth mellow vape. It probably hits very similar to your evod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Stephen said:


> Where do you purchase Ashybac and Blackbird?
> 
> From what I can remember Blackbird was only available from VapeMob in Cape Town?



AshyBac is from Mikes Mega Mixes on this forum (run by Mike). Check out mmmixes.com
Blackbird - i got a few bottles a while back from VapeMob. Not sure if they stock it still. Rationing them. But when they finish I think I may just consider an import. Would be a rare occasion for me to import something because i prefer to support local but i love this juice - and my mom also.

Another great option for local tobaccoes is Vape Elixir. Their pure tobacco is super. I havent tried adding menthol yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Stephen said:


> Looks can be deceiving bud it is such a smooth mellow vape. It probably hits very similar to your evod



I hear you
But i think my little Evod might be tamer
2 ohm coil at 5.9 Watts on the istick20 
By the way, with VM Berry Blaze 18mg and 5 drops of VM menthol concentrate per 1.5ml tank


----------



## Stephen (7/6/16)

Silver said:


> AshyBac is from Mikes Mega Mixes on this forum (run by Mike). Check out mmmixes.com
> Blackbird - i got a few bottles a while back from VapeMob. Not sure if they stock it still. Rationing them. But when they finish I think I may just consider an import. Would be a rare occasion for me to import something because i prefer to support local but i love this juice - and my mom also.
> 
> Another great option for local tobaccoes is Vape Elixir. Their pure tobacco is super. I havent tried adding menthol yet



If you look to import let me know, I used to love Blackbird

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Stephen said:


> If you look to import let me know, I used to love Blackbird



Will do
But wont be soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (7/6/16)

Silver said:


> I hear you
> But i think my little Evod might be tamer
> 2 ohm coil at 5.9 Watts on the istick20
> By the way, with VM Berry Blaze 18mg and 5 drops of VM menthol concentrate per 1.5ml tank



I get you, there's a big difference between your 18mg and my 6mg juice, wouldn't be too keen on hitting a silver just before work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (7/6/16)

@Stephan I fully agree with @Silver at the moment my favourite tobacco juices"local" are MMM Ashy Bac, MMM Sweetbac and ELP SPECIAL RESERVE. Metador Special Reserve is also great, but with the current exchange rate to expensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

